# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Nhờ cách đấu dây cho AC Servo Mitsu MR-J20A

## vanlam1102

Em có một ít thắc mắc không nhỏ nhờ các bác chỉ giúp với.
em cám ơn lắm lắm.

http://yourplc.net/download/manual/s...)_IB-67138.pdf

trang 45 
chân 13 e nối 24v. có nghĩa là chân 20 và 22 nhận xung âm. 
như vậy e có thể nối mát nguồn 24v chung với bob, rồi cho bob cấp xung âm bình thường được không ạ.
có 2 dây xung cho quay thuận và quay nghịch rời nhau.
xin chỉ giúp e cách đấu dây vào mach3 với ạ. 
e cám ơn các bác nhiều.



http://www.mediafire.com/download/lb...B-67138-45.jpg

----------


## CKD

Nếu driver chỉ có chế độ CW & CCW thì không thể kết nối với Mach3 được bạn. Vì Mach3 không có chế độ điều khiển 1P (tức CW/CCW) mà chỉ có chế độ 2P (Pulse/Dir)
Vậy nên muốn dùng với Mach3 thì phải có mạch chuyển từ Pulse/Dir sang CW/CCW

Việc BOB có chạy được như bạn nói hay không thì tùy vào loại mạch BOB. Nhưng phần đông là được.

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## vanlam1102

chà căng thật, phải làm thêm một mạch chuyển đổi.

----------


## CKD

Nhưng nếu là servo thì có thể config param để chuyển qua dùng mod 2P (pulse/dir) được đó bác  :Wink: 
Ngoài ra sao ta khung đấu max chung (-) để có thể dùng active hight cho tiện  :Big Grin:

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu driver chỉ có chế độ CW & CCW thì không thể kết nối với Mach3 được bạn. Vì Mach3 không có chế độ điều khiển 1P (tức CW/CCW) mà chỉ có chế độ 2P (Pulse/Dir)
> Vậy nên muốn dùng với Mach3 thì phải có mạch chuyển từ Pulse/Dir sang CW/CCW
> 
> Việc BOB có chạy được như bạn nói hay không thì tùy vào loại mạch BOB. Nhưng phần đông là được.


1P > 1 pulse train
2P > 2 pluse train

1p > step+dir, 2P > CW+CCW chứ ah?

b.r

----------

cnc300, vanlam1102

----------


## vanlam1102

Nếu đấu dây ở chế độ Pulse/Dir  thì e phải đấu vào đâu ạ.
e tìm hoài trong manual mà không ra.

----------


## ghoang

Bạn xem trang 52 trong manual ở mục này " Command pulse train format" sau đó set pr.7 cho phù hợp là có thể chạy P/D

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## vanlam1102

đấu dây xong xuôi thì cắm điện con driver ac lạnh tanh không đèn còi báo hiệu gì cả.
các bác cho e hỏi là driver chạy điện 3 pha 220 giờ e đấu 1 pha 110v, tại vì trong manual hướng dẫn.
driver cắm điện là lên đèn hay còn phải đấu nối đúng thì nó mới lên đèn ạ.
em cám ơn. 
tình hình này nghi là toi 2 em ac servo rồi. đi mua mà ko test @@

----------


## ghoang

Phải đấu 1 phase 220V vào R và S chứ. MR-J20A là 220V còn MR-J20A1 mới là 110V

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## huanpt

> đấu dây xong xuôi thì cắm điện con driver ac lạnh tanh không đèn còi báo hiệu gì cả.
> các bác cho e hỏi là driver chạy điện 3 pha 220 giờ e đấu 1 pha 110v, tại vì trong manual hướng dẫn.


Phần 2.1.1 Nói rõ phần này, bác đọc không kỹ.




> driver cắm điện là lên đèn hay còn phải đấu nối đúng thì nó mới lên đèn ạ.


Chỉ cần cắm là lên đèn, mù lòa thì coi như xong phim ròi. Thật ra lên đèn cũng mới chỉ được 30% thôi, còn vài rủi ro nữa.

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## CKD

> 1P > 1 pulse train
> 2P > 2 pluse train
> 
> 1p > step+dir, 2P > CW+CCW chứ ah?


Ok. Thanks bác.. do chỉ nhớ mang máng nên nó lộn  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> 1P > 1 pulse train
> 2P > 2 pluse train
> 
> 1p > step+dir, 2P > CW+CCW chứ ah?


Bổ xung ý kiến bác NhatSon bằng cái ảnh cho rỏ. Do khái niệm 1P/2P ít dùng nên dể lẫn lộn

----------


## solero

Bổ xung cho bác CKD. Đây là tài liệu của vextar. Nó nói 2 pulse in put là CW,CCW.

*Vậy túm lại 1P hay là 2P input là 1 khái niệm của từng hãng quy định*. Chúng ta chả cần bổ xung gì cho nhức đầu.

----------

cnc300

----------


## minhtan290694

> chà căng thật, phải làm thêm một mạch chuyển đổi.


bác làm nó chạy chưa vậy? em đang sài con giống bác... bác có thể giúp em được không ạ??

----------

